

You May Not Know It, but You Used a Supercomputer Today - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2014/11/25/you-may-not-know-it-but-you-used-a-supercomputer-today/

======
mtmail
"supercomputers touch our daily lives in a wide variety of ways."

So by looking at weather graphs and taking a drug I've used a supercomputer
because it was used in the production process (generating, analyzing data)? By
that argument I've used an oil refinery because I'm buying petrol.

